# Lining scan in the cork area



## esseylyle (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi I am currently having donor egg Ivf in spain, but I need to have a lining scan done in the middle of July I am based in Cork at the moment, can anyone recommend a clinic that will do a scan for me. Cork fertility have quoted €200.
Many thanks.


----------

